# E46 vs. E90 wheels



## peterisme (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought a set of used wheel/winter tires. The seller told me he used them on his E46. I planned to put them on my 2007 E90. 

Just got a phone call from the tire shop who did the mounting job for me. They said the wheel pattern does not fit! I thoght both E46 and E90 have the same bolt pattern 5x120. I will go back to try to mount the wheel myself. 


Do you guys have any idea? Thanks!


----------



## Denny347 (Aug 23, 2010)

peterisme said:


> I just bought a set of used wheel/winter tires. The seller told me he used them on his E46. I planned to put them on my 2007 E90.
> 
> Just got a phone call from the tire shop who did the mounting job for me. They said the wheel pattern does not fit! I thoght both E46 and E90 have the same bolt pattern 5x120. I will go back to try to mount the wheel myself.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea? Thanks!


Bolt pattern is the same but I believe they will have the wrong offset. You will need spacers.


----------



## peterisme (Nov 10, 2008)

it turned out that the brake of my E90 is too big for the E46 wheels 

But I sold the wheels and tires easily through craiglist. (just took 9 hours after I post it)


----------



## dgkfl (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm just posting this in case someone searches on this topic someday and finds this thread. I used the 16x7 wheels with winter tires that I had originally used on my 2005 E46 325i on my 2008 E90 328i for 3 seasons with no problems whatsoever. No spacers or anything. I did add the TPMS sensors. The point being that it probably depends on the specific rim whether you can do this or not. (Since I had bought the rims from Tire Rack, Tire Rack was able to tell me that this would not be a problem in my case).


----------



## Steve855 (Nov 5, 2010)

*E90 wheels on E46*

This is kind of the inverse to a question I have, and I hope someone can help me out. I have a 2003 325xi and there is a set of 17X8 wheels/winter tires for sale locally that I'm interested in, but they are from a 2006. They have 35mm offset, and I think I my car needs 45mm offset. Is it possible to run these, or will there be clearance issues? My car is lowered (1.5"?) if that makes a difference. The smaller offset will cause the wheels to be located farther inboard toward the center of the car, correct? It's hard to believe 10mm will make a huge difference, but BMWs are new to me, so hopefully one of the experts on here can shed some light on this. I have tried searching, but I couldn't really find a solid answer. Thanks!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

the lower offset will cause the rim to stick out further. you may hit the fenders. 10mm shouldnt be too bad though, but you would need to test fit.


----------



## Steve855 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I actually found another set from a 330 with 38mm offset and some nice Michelins, so I think I'm in good shape for winter.


----------

